# Problemas con el Transceptor Novicio de LW3DYL



## lsedr (Mar 5, 2011)

saludos 

despues de armar todo el Transceptor que propone el amigo LW3DYL, tengo dificultades:

- Lo arme tal y como dice el PDF, solo que sustitui las dos L de 1000 uH por dos resistencias de 220 ohm lo cual el autor y otros companeros me indicaron que funcionaba igual.

- La etapa de audio tuvo muchos problemas de calentamiento del CI y no amplificaba, solo funciona la parte del excitador del Vumetro. al parecer el autor le comente el asunto y me dice que es probable que el CI estuviera danado. Se pide el TDA2002 y como no lo encontre use el TDA2003 que es igual. y no funciona esta etapa amplificadora de audio, y la olvide y estoy conectando en la salida de audio de la placa unas bocinas de computadora amplificadas. PERO NO HAY NADA DE AUDIO.

- Revise varias veces la colocacion de los Transistores en la placa principal y todos estab bien conectados con sus patas correspondientes (BCE). Utilize los 2N3904 en vez de los BC548. Revise los Transformadores y estan bien embobinados y conectados tal y como dice el documento pdf.

- Por si esto fuera poco, construi dos veces el OFV con piezas nuevas y tengo el mismo resultado, no hay audio.

- La etapa amplificadora de RF de 10w cuando paso de RX a TX con conectar el Relay a Masa se pone loco y suena trrrrrrrrrrr como oscilando. en esta etapa use los transistores C2331 en vez del BD139, que segun el datasheet son los mismos.

- Lo que no se es si dependiendo del fabricante de los IRFZ44N, ellos le cambian la ubicacion de las patas, pero lo conecte tal y como dice el esquema...

que estara pasando ??

aqui el proyecto en pdf
http://www.4shared.com/file/9TOl05Tv/Montajes_LW3DYL.html

ayuda por fa/

saludos C 73s


----------



## maton00 (Mar 5, 2011)

con los bc548 -2n3904 las patas  cambian de posicion,el ifz44n no se por cual lo quieras sustituir , que ya sepa este transceptor no usa mosfets
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Los montajes pupblicado por este Lu, son muy conocidos, porque el mismo los hizo y los probo, es un colaborador dr la revista Saber electrónica.
El impreso lo hiciste vos? si es asi mirando por el lado de las pistas, se puede leerLW3DYL?
Pasanos una lista de todos los transistores que tuviste que sustituir e iremos parte por parte poniendola en marcha



maton00 dijo:


> que yo sepa este transceptor no usa mosfets
> saludos


Lleva el IRFZ510


----------



## lsedr (Mar 5, 2011)

Pues sustitui los BC548 por los 2N3904 que hacen lo mismo:
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/pdf/nte123ap.pdf

El Transceptor si usa un mosfet, en la etapa de salida de RF es el IRFZ44N. Ese mismo pide, ese mismo coloque...

- El impreso lo realice yo mismo y lo revise varias veces y esta igual que el original..

- Los transistores que use si se que cambian las patas de posicion, eso lo tome en cuenta...los 2N3904 tiene las patitas asi:  EBC y los conecte bien, segun el diagrama, probe a cada uno de ellos antes de ponerlos...

- el proyecto tiene algunos errores, bueno, segun lo que leo, pues en el PCB de la placa principal en la salida de audio estan dos C de 10uf y en el esquema son de 2.2 uf

- en algunas partes de la placa use resistencia de 1/2 watts pues no tenia de 1/4 (solo en algunos casos) pero la mayoria son de 1/4 de w


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2011)

Bueno vamos a tratar de hacer andar primero la parte de RX, primeo que nada vamos a dejar funcionando, la salida de audio, vamos a ir aislando las etapas, para que problemas en otras no interfieran,
Me fijo bien y te indico los pasos a seguir siguiendo el diagrama que subiste


----------



## lsedr (Mar 5, 2011)

si el pdf contiene varios proyectos. el ultimo de la lista fue el que hice

probe tocando con los dedos la base del transistor de salida de audio, por donde estan los dos 1n4148 del transformador T2 y se nota que esta amplificando, pues a la salida de esta etapa amplificadora de audio tengo unas bocinas de computadoras muy sensibles que se excitan con cualquier senal, y mas con la senal de audio que debe aportar el transistor Q7....


----------



## maton00 (Mar 7, 2011)

Pense que hablaban de:
Tranceptor de Radioaficionado para la banda de 40 metros
"edicion especial"
Saber Electronica -Club SE-
creo que es muy parecido
saludos
ahora viendo bien el diagrama de isedr parece que mi revista no es del todo "edicion especial"
tiene diagramas menos complejos del mismo autor, para simplificarlo mas, ademas el pdf esta mas detallado y tiene mas info.
saludos y suerte con tu transceptor.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 7, 2011)

Podes subir una foto del montaje que hiciste?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 7, 2011)

este es unade las fotos, la placa principal






http://www.4shared.com/photo/uWY0UpXZ/TransceptorNovicio1.html

ofv:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/Xgb9Vrdu/ofv.html
etapa de potencia:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/jDZpn-NB/potencia.html


todo el transceptor:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/CUKe9eLh/transceptor.html


----------



## crimson (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola Isedr, estuve mirando un poco las fotos y veo un par de detalles (aparte del de los 3904, que tienen las patas distintas a los BC548). Uno importante es en la etapa de salida, allí veo transistores tipo TO220, que tienen una disposición de patas distinta a las de los TO126, como los BD139 (ver foto1, el Novicio original y foto2 del tuyo) Esto hay que revisarlo. Otra cosa que me pareció importante es el filtro de banda lateral, en el que veo cristales distintos, pusiste un gaucho de cada pueblo, y en realidad este filtro se hace con cristales del mismo lote de fabricación y/o con una selección muy cuidadosa, con resonancias de hasta 150Hz como máximo. Allí puede estar el problema de la recepción, en vez de un filtro tenés una pared. Este tipo de transceptores tiene buen desempeño, pero se necesita una cierta experiencia para armarlos y/o calibrarlos. A veces es preferible irse poniendo canchero con un conversión directa o algo más sencillo. Lo veo seguido con plaquetas de audio, que algunos pibes que me conocen me traen cuando se les queman los papeles, y veo montones de herejías, como plaquetas hechas alrevés, transistores mal colocados o haciendo corto, componentes cambiados (típico una resistencia de 47K por una de 4k7 o a la inversa), pequeños puentes entre pistas, etc. Lo cual es una lástima a veces, porque en vez de empezar armando un TDA2003 arrancan con un 200W Mosfet, y cuando vuela todo vienen con una plaqueta carbonizada y con lágrimas en los ojos, porque gastaron un montón de dinero y no les sirve ni para un llavero. Es como si el pibe recién se compra un piano y le pone "do, re mi..." a las teclas pegadas con un papelito y pretende interpretar "Toccata y Fuga en Re Menor..." Es preferible que empiece con el "Feliz Cumpleaños". No quiero ser "mala onda" (no me malinterpreten) pero si es complejo hacer andar un equipo de audio *mucho más* son los equipos de Radiofrecuencia, con más razón hay que ir lentamente.  Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

ok. si entiendo lo que decis amigazo crimson... Bueno, antes de montar los 2N3904 me fije bien en la colocacion de la posicion, ya que estos son (EBC) y los coloque como deben de ir... con respecto a los BD139, me comunique con guille y el me dijo que podia utilizar los C2331, que son los que puse en mi montaje, pero quizas es una equivocacion.. pues ahora fijandome en los datasheet veo que el que tengo que usar como BD139 es este:* NTE184= *http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/pdf/nte184.pdf  pues el BD139 que usa el montaje original al parecer es el *BD139-10....

bueno, ahi corrijo ese problema...

*Pero que tal con los Xtal si todos son 8.000 aunque creo que son de fabricas diferentes ??
Crimson el que sale mas plateado o con mas brillo que los demas es por la luz de la camara fotográfica....

bueno, he revisado varias veces el PCB y esta igual que el original... todas las pistas estan correctas, no hay puentes que puedan dañar el circuito... pero bueno, sigo revisando y cambiando los Transistores  del la etapa de salida...

- Para el Mic electrk estoy utilizando un UA741CN
- En la etapa de audio tuve serios problemas, usé un TDA2003 en vez del 2002, pero salió mal de fabrica al parecer pues no amplifica y se caliente mucho. guillermo (el autor del montaje) me dijo que le paso lo mismo y es que a veces salen malos de fabrica....


----------



## pandacba (Mar 8, 2011)

No es que salen malos son falsos, por eso el problema, ten paciencia ya empezamos a repasarlo paso a paso


----------



## lsedr (Mar 8, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No es que salen malos son falsos, por eso el problema, ten paciencia ya empezamos a repasarlo paso a paso



que me decis de los *BD139 *que tiene en la etapa de salida ???

Busqué en el libro de NTE y dice que el *BD139 *es este:
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/300to399/pdf/nte375.pdf

Pero ahora despues de realizar las pruebas y no funcionar, me parece que el que lleva es el *BD139-10* que en el libro de reemplazos NTE es este:
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/pdf/nte184.pdf


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 9, 2011)

Solo para aclarar un concepto lsedr: los reemplazos de NTE funcionan, y muy bien por cierto, pero con sus reemplazos *NO* se puede hacer ingeniería inversa, o sea, deducir que si 2 componentes tienen el mismo equivalente en NTE, eso quiere decir que ambos componentes sean equivalentes entre ellos.
Por ejemplo, el BD135 y el BD137 tienen el mismo equivalente, pero no son iguales.
Además tampoco podes tomar la hoja de datos del NTE y asumir que esos son los datos del componente a reemplazar.
Para saber realmente si 2 componentes no te queda otra que bajar la hoja de datos de cada uno y compararla.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 9, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Solo para aclarar un concepto lsedr: los reemplazos de NTE funcionan, y muy bien por cierto, pero con sus reemplazos *NO* se puede hacer ingeniería inversa, o sea, deducir que si 2 componentes tienen el mismo equivalente en NTE, eso quiere decir que ambos componentes sean equivalentes entre ellos.
> Por ejemplo, el BD135 y el BD137 tienen el mismo equivalente, pero no son iguales.
> Además tampoco podes tomar la hoja de datos del NTE y asumir que esos son los datos del componente a reemplazar.
> Para saber realmente si 2 componentes no te queda otra que bajar la hoja de datos de cada uno y compararla.




ok. bueno, use dos transistores   *C2331 *en la etapa de potencia, y ni siquiera hay audio en el transceptor.... ahora voy a probar con el *D882 *de la firma *NEC* a ver que tal, pues es un *BD139-10

aqui es dificil encontrar el BD139 original, estoy probando con reemplazos 
*


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2011)

Proba con el TIP29 o el TIP31 y manda a alguien a que te compre un par de jeringas descartables jejeje


----------



## lsedr (Mar 9, 2011)

Jejejeje bueno estoy probando


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 9, 2011)

Igual el problema del audio, no creo que venga por el lado de esos transistores.
Está oscilando valga la redundancia el oscilador local (el de 11 MHz) y el de batido (4 MHz)?

Perdón, las frecuencias son 4.28 y 8 MHz.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 9, 2011)

hace unos dias hice una prueba con un divisor de frec por 2 que hice con el 7474 pero sin darme cuenta lo dane el CI pues deje que se pegaran los cables, jejjeje una pavada mia... pero tendre que comprar otro CI para volver a medir pues mi multimetro solo llega hasta 4 mhz... 

ya es el segundo OFV que hago, este ultimo con componentes nuevos...y obtuve el mismo resultado.. nada de audio., pues le conecte unas bocinas amplificadas al transistor de audio Q7 que esta con el 2n3904 que esta con el T2 y nada.

*sera problema de que los cristales son de diferentes marcas sacados de chasis de monitores ???*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 9, 2011)

No necesitás medir la frecuencia para saber si oscilan. Con un receptor de am de esos baratitos que traen onda corta, tenés que poder oír al menos alguna armónica.
Para sacarte de dudas de si es la serie de cristales, dejá uno solo, el filtro se ensancha, pero vas a saber si viene por ahí.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 9, 2011)

ok ahora recuerdo que quisas tenga una radio con SW a ver si la encuentro...


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

Bueno sigo confundido con el *BD139 *!!!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

que paso? provaste con la radio en short wave (OC)?
Que paso con el BD139?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

ahora voy a probar los que consegui que son los D882 de la firma NEC compre esos porque son el mismo encapsulado que los que se ven en el proyecto original pues antes los que tiene como BD139 son los C2331 de la misma fabrica NEC pero equivale a un NTE 375 y dice que es una salida vertical de tv. es este: http://www.nteinc.com/specs/300to399/pdf/nte375.pdf

y los que voy a poner ahora (D882) equivale a un NTE 184 y es este http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/pdf/nte184.pdf

pues en el libro NTE de reemplazos solo aparecen esos dos cuando escribo BD139


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

bueno pero no entiendo por que no deberia oscilar, si he hecho dos OFV y son diferentes los resonadores que use, claro los dos son de 4.5 mhz con una inductancia de 10uH para que baje a los 4.3 mhz
parece que el problema esta en otro lugar

aun no tengo audio

use resistencias de 1/2 w en algunos lugares, le afectaria eso ??


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yo no dije que no oscilara, dije si lo comprobaste.
Cuando algo no funciona, hay que analizar etapa por etapa e ir descartando.
Si no hacés eso, vas a ir cambiado piezas (que quizás no tengan nada que ver) y te vas a transformar en un cambiatuti, pero creo que tu meta es aprender, y si es así, medí, si no medís, no hay forma. Una sonda de RF, un amplificador de AF pequeño, un generador de onda cuadrada de 2 pesos, etc.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

si entiendo tiger claro, es asi como decis.

*y que crees de los resistores a 1/2 wa solo en algunas partes de la placa principal ??
*
los voy a cambiar para que todos sean de 1/4 de watts


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 10, 2011)

Creo que eso no tiene nada que ver con tu problema, tratá de centrarte en uno de los problemas, no recibe, y en esa etapa, no hay resistencias que requieran potencia.
Cuando eso esté funcionando, seguimos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

lsedr dijo:


> hace unos dias hice una prueba con un divisor de frec por 2 que hice con el 7474 pero sin darme cuenta lo dane el CI pues deje que se pegaran los cables, jejjeje una pavada mia... pero tendre que comprar otro CI para volver a medir pues mi multimetro solo llega hasta 4 mhz...
> 
> ya es el segundo OFV que hago, este ultimo con componentes nuevos...y obtuve el mismo resultado.. nada de audio., pues le conecte unas bocinas amplificadas al transistor de audio Q7 que esta con el 2n3904 que esta con el T2 y nada.
> 
> *sera problema de que los cristales son de diferentes marcas sacados de chasis de monitores ???*



Aparecía el valor de los cristals? tienes que cumplir con esos valores.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Aparecía el valor de los cristals? tienes que cumplir con esos valores.



Si claro, todos dicen 8.000 lo que pasa es que son de marcas diferentes


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 10, 2011)

Seguramente debe ser eso, al ser usados los cristales pueden perder algo de elasticidad, y por ende que no trabaje apropiadamente, menos filtrando bajas frecuencias. O la otra es que alguno de los cristales que sacaste este defectuoso, porque tambien fallan. una vez quise armar un oscilador, lo arme y oscilaba en otra frecuencia y con muy poca señal. Me di cuenta que era el cristal el que liaba, y además era reciclado de un chasis de TV. No me acuerdo mucho pero parece que era de 6.000 Mhz

Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Mar 10, 2011)

wow si aqui en mi pais es un problemaso conseguir piezas de electronica porque los suplidores ni las conocen y solo venden lo que mas compran...

los queria poner nuevos pero no tenian en ninguna de las tiendas que visite


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

Puedes (si quieres) comprar los cristales en ebay, compras en EEUU y con seguridad, pero no se si sea recomendable porque tampoco he comprado ahi.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 11, 2011)

En ebay los venden, pero los que vi de 8 MHz, son del formato pequeño, pero quizás valdría la pena probar, ya que eran muuuuuuuy baratos, un set de 20 cristales, con frecuencias de 4, 8, 20 y no me acuerdo la otra (5 de cada uno) algo así como 10 U$ con flete incluido.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 11, 2011)

si eso quisiera pero en estos momentos no tengo las facilifdades economicas....
estoy revisando todo el circuito en busqueda de algun error

y  que tan estrecho es el filtro que hacen los cristales de forma escalera, en este proyecto ??


----------



## crimson (Mar 11, 2011)

Hola Isedr, sí, es muy estrecho, tené en cuenta que se eligen cristales de 8.000.000 Hz con una diferencia entre ellos de sólo 150Hz, la combinación de ambos dá una "ventana" donde pasan las señales de tan sólo 2.700Hz. Lo que hago cuando debo hacer un filtro de escalera es montar un pequeño osciladorcito como el de la figura, donde pruebo cristal por cristal, lo mido con el frecuencímetro y con un marcador indeleble le anoto en el cuerpo del cristal la frecuencia, y luego elijo cuatro de los más cercanos posibles, dentro de los 150Hz de tolerancia. Si ponés uno con una Fr de 7.999.5 (por ejemplo) junto con otro de 7.998.2 (por jemplo) tenés una diferencia de más de 1KHz, y el fecto no se produce, lo que deja pasar uno lo rechaza el otro. Ya ha pasado, por eso te lo comento. Es lo mismo que pasa con las bobinas, no sólo importan la cantidad de espiras, también es fundamental que *resuenen en la frecuencia correcta*, para eso se hace un pequeño oscilador y una sonda (ver "el Novicio"). Es como si armo una guitarra, *si no afino las cuerdas* no sirve. Saludos C


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

es verdad, hace tiempo vi eso de que tienes que probar *cristal por cristal*, ver cuales de los cristales son los que tienen la frecuencia mas exacta uno respecto del otro y por ultimo, instalarlos. Para eso debes tener cristales nuevos y además comprar un buen puñado de estos, ya que deberas tener la frecuencia mas exacta posible para cada cristal.

Con esto no trato de desilusionarte, pero puedes comprar en ebay como te dije, usa el buscador y cristales de 8 mhz encontraras de inmediato, 20 de esos por 5 dolares aprox.

mira, en ebay busca _8 mhz crystal_ y buscas un post que dice _5 x 8Mhz High Precision Crystal Clock Oscillator_, son 5 cristales de 8 mhz por 1 dolar!!! pagas 10 y salen 50 de esos, y de paso pueden que te hagan un dcto extra. (no pude poner el link por politicas de evitar poner links que lleven a paginas en donde se haga publicidad u otros con fines de lucro)

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 11, 2011)

Insisto con lo que dije antes, si la duda son los cristales, dejá uno solo, con eso vas a salir de dudas.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 11, 2011)

En todo caso, voy con lo que dice tiger, porque compraria tambien cosas en ebay, pero nunca me puedo confiar realmente de lo que me pueden traer. Saludos


----------



## lsedr (Mar 12, 2011)

gracias muchachos por tomarse el tiempo de ayudarme (crimson, panda, mumish, tiger y los demas)

bueno, quite todos los cristales del filtro a escalera y descubri que tenian valores un poco diferentes.

los que estaban eran estos, segun lo que tienen escrito:

8.000
2.35

8.000
2.37

8.0000000047

8.000
0004

Y LOS CAMBIE POR ESTOS 4:

8.0000

8.000

8.000

8.000


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

De nada isedr, aca no tengo ningun problema en ayudar, siempre tendre la gran disposicion de ayudar!
Los cristales los cambiaste todos por el mismo exacto valor. Son de la misma marca? y te funcionó el filtro, escuchas la estatica de la banda?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 12, 2011)

Bueno todavía no lo he copnectado pues estoy haciendo unos cambios de unas resistencias y cambiando otros cristales pues la placa usa 6 cristales

cambien los 4 del filtro por los que mencione anteriormente

ahora estoy cambiando los otros 2 que son de 8.000 por otros 2 que son de 8.0000004 y 8.000000.0047940 que pienso que son mas exactos

Me podría servir este probador de Cristales para conocer el estado de los que tengo?

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/xtal-tester.htm


----------



## lsedr (Mar 12, 2011)

Bueno muchachos,
a ver si que no entiendo esto...

despues hacer el cambio de todos los cristales, escucho un zzzzzzzzz que no se oia anteriormente con los otros cristales, pero eso solo cuando enciendo mi computadora, pues cuando la apago se va el ruido, pues mi computadora de mesa esta conectada en el mismo cable donde tengo un transformador de 12v con el que alimento el transceptor ??

el transformador esta rectificado y con un C de 10,000 uF

que pasa en este caso ?

pues estoy tomando la salida de audio directo desde el consdensador de 2.2 uf del deterctor de producto pero no excita lo suficiente a las bocinas que tengo...
*
o sera que todavia sigue el problema en el area del filtro ??*

lo que me llama la atencion es el sonido que se escucha ahora despues que cambie los cristales y tener encendida mi computadora de mesa...


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

Obvio que te puede servir, no es más que un simple oscilador a cristal asociado a Q1 + un detector de señal que la amplifica Q2 y luego lleva señal a un led. Si el cristal no oscila, no hay señal en el colector de Q1 y por consecuencia, no hay señal detectada en los diodos. Por tanto, no hay corriente que amplificar en Q2 y además, no hay luz en el LED.
Es muy útil ese instrumento, ya que te da con certeza si esta bueno el cristal, además tiene una salida a osciloscopio@frecuencimetro y con eso veras la frecuencia a la que trabaja.

Te cuento que en este momento armo un ampli de FM 88-108 MHz de 6W con el 2SC1971, lo habrás escuchado alguna vez, de ahi subire imagenes de lo lindo que va quedando


----------



## lsedr (Mar 12, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Insisto con lo que dije antes, si la duda son los cristales, dejá uno solo, con eso vas a salir de dudas.



y si quito 3 cristales y dejo uno solo, el circuito funcionaria si el problema fuera entre el filtro ??


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

mmm... no entendí el concepto de dejar un cristal tampoco


----------



## crimson (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola Isedr, hay que ver si tenés suficiente señal en los mezcladores, en el detector de producto (que saca elaudio de la FI) y en el mezclador (que saca la FI con el OFV). Tenés que hacer la sonda que está en "circuitos auxiliares" y conectarla a un tester, preferiblemente de aguja. Ver si hay suficiente señal en el punto medio del transformador del detector de producto, si hay menos de 1,2V no van a encender los diodos. Lo mismo en los extremos del transformador del mezclador balanceado. Eso como primera medida, después seguimos. Saludos C


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 12, 2011)

veo buenos y sencillos los auxiliares, si, una sonda es bastante util a la hora de saber si hay RF en algun lado, hice un transmisor de fm que me lió bastante. No queria oscilar bien, conecte una sonda como esa y oscilaba un rato y al cabo de 2 segundos decaia de potencia totalmente. Son muy utiles esos aparatitos. Lo que quisiera yo seria un frecuencimetro de bolsillo, de esos con antenita... Cuanto saldrán?


----------



## crimson (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola mumish13, en FM uso algo un poco más desarrollado, está posteado acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/calcula-frecuencia-emisor-88-108mhz-34083/
en el mensaje 12. Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Mar 13, 2011)

Bueno, aquí dejo las tensiones en los electrodos de los transistores del receptor (emisor base y colector) de un Novicio. Ojo, son valores de referencia, si en tu transceptor, en vez de 7,76V tenés 7,89 no hay problema, pero si te aparecen 9,85 o  1,55  es que algo anda mal. Las tensiones están tomadas sin señal, con la antena desconectada. Es una de las primeras cosas a revisar, por si hay un error con los transistores. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 13, 2011)

saludos c muchachos


Crimson ya medi todos los voltajes que me decis en mi Transceptor y estan bien, con diferencia de que en el mio esta un poco mas alto el voltaje pues yo lo estoy alimentando con unos 13.9 voltiios, y la diferencia es como de 1.5 voltios maximo entre el mio y el que me presentas en las imagenes

cual es el siguiente paso ahora ??

*
Q1, Q2 Y Q4 manifiestan un poco de calentamiento, es normal eso ???*
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## crimson (Mar 13, 2011)

Son dos procedimientos, el primero es su desempeño en continua, esto es, conectas la fuente de +12V y la punta negativa de tu tester a masa. Con la punta positiva y el rango del tester en 20VCC vas tocando las patas de los transistores, midiendo los voltajes que, tendrían que ser, parecidos a los de los dibujos que te mandé en el post 50. Si está todo bien pasamos a su desempeño en alterna, esto es, con la sonda del post 47, con la pata de masa puesta a masa y la pata de positivo puesta 1) en el emisor del transistor Q6 (salida del oscilador de 8MHz del detector de producto) y 2) en los extremos del toroide del mezclador balanceado (ver dibujo). Allí debo tener más de 1,2V, lo podés medir con el digital,no hay problema, pero si no hay nada o hay menos de 1,2V los diodos no pueden "abrirse" y por consiguiente esa etapa no va a funcionar. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 13, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Son dos procedimientos, el primero es su desempeño en continua, esto es, conectas la fuente de +12V y la punta negativa de tu tester a masa. Con la punta positiva y el rango del tester en 20VCC vas tocando las patas de los transistores, midiendo los voltajes que, tendrían que ser, parecidos a los de los dibujos que te mandé en el post 50. Si está todo bien pasamos a su desempeño en alterna, esto es, con la sonda del post 47, con la pata de masa puesta a masa y la pata de positivo puesta 1) en el emisor del transistor Q6 (salida del oscilador de 8MHz del detector de producto) y 2) en los extremos del toroide del mezclador balanceado (ver dibujo). Allí debo tener más de 1,2V, lo podés medir con el digital,no hay problema, pero si no hay nada o hay menos de 1,2V los diodos no pueden "abrirse" y por consiguiente esa etapa no va a funcionar. Saludos C



*aclarame, en el emisor de Q6 o de Q8 ??? donde pongo la sonda ??

*porque en el dibujo esta en el emisor de Q8 y en el texto me decis que es en el emisor de Q6....

en cual de los dos transistores ??


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 13, 2011)

Trata de probar en los dos, asi tienes la certeza de que los dos tienen voltaje


----------



## lsedr (Mar 13, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Trata de probar en los dos, asi tienes la certeza de que los dos tienen voltaje




en el emisor de Q8 tiene 2.03 voltios....conecte la sonda al emisor de Q8 y la salida de la sonda a mi tester digital en DC

pero cuando medi en el anodo del diono 1n4148 que esta con T1 (despues del OFV) pero NO tiene nada de voltaje ??
*
que quiere decir esto entonces ??? que el OFV no esta oscilando ??*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 13, 2011)

probaste en el emisor de Q6?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 13, 2011)

medi en el emisor de Q6 el cual tiene dos resistencias en serie a tierra, y nada de voltaje...

pero en el emisor de Q8 si tiene voltaje

los extremos de T1 donde estan los diodos, no tiene voltaje en esa parte


----------



## crimson (Mar 14, 2011)

Hay que seguir de la siguiente manera, agarrá un destornillador, aguja o punta metálica con los dedos y andá apoyándola en los puntos que te marco en la primera figura. Esto es un primitivoinyector de señales. En el pre de audio se debe escuchar un *mmmmm* y el los anteriores, los pre de FI, se debe escuchar un soplido o un silbido. 
Hay que medir las tensiones continuas del transistor que excita T1 con el tester, y poner lasonda en la entrada, luego en el colector del transistor. Debe haber algo de tensión en la entrada (sino el OFV no anda) y mucho más en el colector (sino el transistor no amplifica). Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 14, 2011)

Saludos c amigaso crimson
*
coloque un circuito amplificador de audio con el UTC2822, a la salida de Q7 y luego a una bocina para escuchar mejor el sonido....*

Ya probe todo lo que me decis y efectivamente en los puntos que me decis suena.

en los de audio suena mmmmmmmmmmmm y en Q1, Q2, Q4, Y Q5 los toque con la punta de metal suena la senal zzzzzzzzzz

Bueno, en la entrada (capacitor de 0.01uf que esta con la base del Q3) *no hay voltaje*, solo en el colector aparece un voltaje como de 5 volt pero va disminuyendo hasta llegar a 0 cuando dejo la sonda puesta...

_*- Comprobé el estado del resonador de 4.5 Mhz con un circuito probador de cristales y esta en buen estado....
- Revisé el OFV en busca de errores pero está todo conectado como lo indica el esquema.

*_que será ?????


----------



## crimson (Mar 14, 2011)

Che Isedr, para mí que el resonador está reacio a oscilar. ¿podés conseguir un cristal de 4,433619 MHz? es común, de portadora de video de PAL europeo, hay muchos de la època de las conversiones de videocaseteras. Si ponés ese cristal y un pequeño trimmer tiene que largarse a oscilar, y el transceptor te va a funcionar en 3,567MHz. Si ponés el cristal  y ves con la sonda que hay tensión en la salida del OFV y por lo tanto en T1, queda investigar cómo hacer para que el resonador trabaje. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 14, 2011)

bueno, ya logramos que oscilara, pero esta muy alto pot los 4.80 mhz y estoy tratando de bajarlo a 4.28 a 4.38 mhz que es lo que se necesita...

el resonador es de 4.5 mhz y no se por que esta tan alto

sigo avanzando ....


----------



## lsedr (Mar 16, 2011)

Bueno tengo este problema con el OFV:

Estoy midiendo la frecuencia del OFV con este divisor por 2:





en otros osciladores me funciona muy bien
pero cuando trato de medir el OFV del Novicio cuando lo hago en la división por dos, solo llega al 
1.10 Mhz, osea que según esta medición el OFV anda por los 2.20 Mhz.

El circuito lo alimento con 12v pero tiene un regulador de 5v en su alimentacion

Otro problema es que el OFV no varía la frecuencia aun probando diferentes Condensadores variables que tengo por aquí.......

La inductancia es de 10uH, y si pongo otra de menos aun así no cambia de frecuencia

estoy usando los 2N3904


----------



## crimson (Mar 16, 2011)

Isedr, hacé algo simple, fabricate una bobina como la que marca en el dibujo, de 50 espiras en una formita de 10mm de diámetro, esto transforma al oscilador en un Clapp, que va a funcionar cerca de los 4MHz. Probablemente el resonador está caprichoso. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 16, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Isedr, hacé algo simple, fabricate una bobina como la que marca en el dibujo, de 50 espiras en una formita de 10mm de diámetro, esto transforma al oscilador en un Clapp, que va a funcionar cerca de los 4MHz. Probablemente el resonador está caprichoso. Saludos C



y a qué se debe que antes variava y ya no lo hace ???

ups yo no sabia que estos resonadores eran tan mañosos


----------



## lsedr (Mar 17, 2011)

bueno, ya hice la bobina pero sigue de indecente el resonador, no varia su frecuencia


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2011)

En qué punto del circuito estás midiendo la frecuencia?
Podes poner un dibujo ampliado del divisor que estás usando para medir ya que es muy chico y no se alcanza a apreciar.

PD: supongo que la intención de Crimson era que hicieras la bobina y quitaras el resonador o cristal y utilizaras el OFV tal tomo está en el esquema que subió.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 17, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> En qué punto del circuito estás midiendo la frecuencia?
> Podes poner un dibujo ampliado del divisor que estás usando para medir ya que es muy chico y no se alcanza a apreciar.



saludos tiger

lo estoy midiendo en la salida del OFV desconectandolo de la placa madre del novicio...

aqui la foto del divisor, que por cierto me funciona bien en otros osciladores, pero este OFV no se que le pasa, se puso mañoso, el dia martes cuando fue la primera vez que lo monte, variaba de frec, pero ya para el miercoles y hoy jueves no hace nada el condenado...

aqui el dibujo del divisor




*Bueno, probe con 45 vueltas y no oscila con la bobina hecha sobre 10mm
*

que tal utilizar este colpitts, llegaría a los 4.28-4.38 mhz ???


----------



## crimson (Mar 17, 2011)

Hace un tiempo armé un "Gaucho Pobre" (está en mi album de fotos) con un oscilador sacado de aquí:
http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Very_Low_Phase_Noise_VFO/Very_Low_Phase_Noise_VFO.htm
Funciona perfecto. Si no conseguís BD139 ponele BC547, usan transistores grandes por el tema de la temperatura. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 17, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Hace un tiempo armé un "Gaucho Pobre" (está en mi album de fotos) con un oscilador sacado de aquí:
> http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Very_Low_Phase_Noise_VFO/Very_Low_Phase_Noise_VFO.htm
> Funciona perfecto. Si no conseguís BD139 ponele BC547, usan transistores grandes por el tema de la temperatura. Saludos C




Crimson el BD135 me dice en el libro de reemplazos NTE que es este
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/300to399/pdf/nte375.pdf
Ese lo tengo de reemplazo como C2073 

y ademas compre unos C2331 que son estos
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/200to299/pdf/nte293.pdf
*me funcionaría ??

Que crees del Colpitts que puse en la foto ?? llegaria a la frecuencia que necesito de 4.28-4.38 mhz ???
*


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2011)

> *Bueno, probe con 45 vueltas y no oscila con la bobina hecha sobre 10mm*


Si eso no oscila, hay algo mal, muy mal.
Hacelo en una placa para prototipos o "al aire", eso tiene que oscilar.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 17, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si eso no oscila, hay algo mal, muy mal.
> Hacelo en una placa para prototipos o "al aire", eso tiene que oscilar.



con la bobina que hice no oscila
con el resonador si oscila pero no varia la frec cuando giro el CV
cuando monte el resonador que tiene ahora, a primeras oscilaba y variaba bien, pero ahora solo oscila y no varia

anteriormente tenia otros resonadores de 4.5 mhz que estan buenos pues los probe en el probador de cristales y resonadores, pero solo el ultimo resonador que puse fue el que funcionó bien, pero ya no lo hace....

no se si me expliqué bien....

*el OFV que crimson me da me gustaria probarlo pero veo unos C NPO que es imposible para mi conseguirlos....

*pero no se por que este ..... ofv dejó de variar, probe varios CV y sigue igual, 
revisé muy bien el circuito y todo esta conectado segun el esquema
medé el estados de los Q y de los D y están bien...
utilize condensadores de poly donde van los de 0.1 uf=104=100,000 pF


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2011)

No sé porqué, pero se me huele a que tu condensador variable está en corto.........
Verificá con el multímetro en modo resistencia si no hay secciones en corto.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 17, 2011)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No sé porqué, pero se me huele a que tu condensador variable está en corto.........
> Verificá con el multímetro en modo resistencia si no hay secciones en corto.



pues no tiger medi y estan bien los CV, NO estan en corto no

que sera ??

*Bueno estoy haciendo el otro OFV, el Colpitts, con transistores C2331 a ver si corre*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 17, 2011)

no se como andara con el c2331... hay uno TO220 y otro TO92L, que extraño...


----------



## lsedr (Mar 18, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> no se como andara con el c2331... hay uno TO220 y otro TO92L, que extraño...



bueno el que tengo como C2331 es este http://www.nteinc.com/specs/300to399/pdf/nte375.pdf
*
estoy terminando de montar el Colpitts a ver si lo puedo sintonizar a la frec necesaria de
4.28 mhz*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 18, 2011)

ese tr no se si ande, es muy grande para que hagas el VFO, además es un transistor de salida vertical de TV y no corre mas alla de 3 MHz y su ganancia en esas frecuencias es pobre; si yo con un BD137 no logre que oscilara mi transmisor michigan mighty mite que probe... no te aseguro nada pero no quiere decir que no ande. Eso que ese BD137 anda hasta los 200 MHz, solo comia corriente ese tr, lo tuve que desechar.

En todo caso suerte con el oscilador


----------



## lsedr (Mar 18, 2011)

ah ok gracias mumish por la recomendacion, bueno estoy probando a ver si me pasa de los 3 mhz, si no le pondre dos transistores de estos
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/pdf/nte161.pdf
que son de alta frec y tengo unos 4 aqui


----------



## crimson (Mar 18, 2011)

Isedr, hay un detalle importante, en el oscilador, los BD139 se usan como varicap, para modificar la sintonía, *el oscilador es el BC548*. Probá de que arranque a oscilar y llevarlo a la frecuencia, luego ves de variarla. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 18, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Isedr, hay un detalle importante, en el oscilador, los BD139 se usan como varicap, para modificar la sintonía, *el oscilador es el BC548*. Probá de que arranque a oscilar y llevarlo a la frecuencia, luego ves de variarla. Saludos C



Si gracias crimson....

bueno al parecer ya logre estabilizar el oscilador colpitts, lo estoy midiendo con el divisor de frecuencia por 2 y 4.... y en division por 2 me marca 2.14 mhz lo que significa que me anda por los 4.28 y sube a 4.40 mhz.... es lo que se necesita en el novicio...

ahora a probar la parte de la recepcion a ver si logro captar alguna emisora....

testing.....
*
Ya  he estado calibrando la parte de la recepción ....*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 20, 2011)

Que bien isedr que hayas logrado terminar el oscilador, nunca tuve en cuenta que el BD139 lo usaban como varicap... nunca habia visto esa aplicacion así. Si no sirve y no logras buena cobertura de frecuencia, cambialos por unos 1n4001 o 1n4007, alguno de esa serie y pruebas, es mejor que usar un transistor como varicap además está totalmente comprobado que si funciona y lo he visto tambien en muchas aplicaciones en donde el varicap es imposible de encontrar.

Saludos, mumish13


----------



## lsedr (Mar 21, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Que bien isedr que hayas logrado terminar el oscilador, nunca tuve en cuenta que el BD139 lo usaban como varicap... nunca habia visto esa aplicacion así. Si no sirve y no logras buena cobertura de frecuencia, cambialos por unos 1n4001 o 1n4007, alguno de esa serie y pruebas, es mejor que usar un transistor como varicap además está totalmente comprobado que si funciona y lo he visto tambien en muchas aplicaciones en donde el varicap es imposible de encontrar.
> 
> Saludos, mumish13



ok. pues utilize dos C2331 que es una salida vertical de tv.

aunque podria probar yo tambien con varicaps que tengo 3 aqui

anoche estuve escuchando muchas estaciones y transmisiones CW

*- Lo que me falta ahora es resolver el problema de la Etapa de potencia, pues cuando paso al modo TX el Relay se comporta extrano y no se queda fijo en tx sino que suena TRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR como si fuera una ametralladora jejejeje

Vale aclarar que la etapa de potencia se ve con la placa madre, o sea, que estan afuera sin estar separadas por algun metal...como estoy probando las tengo las dos placas afuera sin estar dentro de ninguna caja.

se estara generando alguna interferencia de esta manera ??
*


----------



## lsedr (Mar 23, 2011)

mmmm..problemas con el modo TX.....

buscando solución....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2011)

Comprobaste que no se esté cayendo la tensión de alimentación?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 23, 2011)

Exactamente eso detecté, que existe una resistencia de 27 ohm entre TX de la PLACA MADRE y masa

Es como un corto circuito, y solo esta en la placa madre, no logro descubrir donde está

*cuando la etapa de potencia envía los +12v TX a la placa madre, encuentre esa resistencia entre TX y tierra en ella y el relay se cae*
lo estoy buscando....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2011)

Podes subir la parte del circuito donde se encuentra esa resistencia e indicarla?


----------



## lsedr (Mar 23, 2011)

ya envia el voltaje a TX
Bueno ahora probaré con un receptor a ver si esta transmitiendo la etapa TX...........


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 23, 2011)

Creo que de alguna parte del circuito asociado al relé debe estar fallando, podria ser la parte del transistor, me suena a eso. Conozco el ''TRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR'' que hace el rele porque he echo un circuito tipo ''radiant oscillator'' en donde el rele autooscila... y funciona bien.
Fijate que al momento de transmitir no haya una corriente ''inversa'' que haga decaer el voltaje de la base del transistor del rele, y que eso haga que este se desconecte.

No soy experto en transmisores de radioaficionados pero es algo que me suena bastante familiar lo del rele

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Mar 23, 2011)

Sin embargo el relay del Novicio no lleva transistor excitador, va una pata a masa. Puede ser que la baja resistencia en Tx sea el problema, hay que ver el MOSFET si no está en posición de máxima conducción (esto es, el preset de bias puesto completamentehacia el lado del zener) tiene que estar el cursor para el lado de masa para empezar a ajustar. Hay que ver si el MOSFET no está en corto o estropeado. Hay para trabajar un rato, Isedr, después de esto vas a reparar cualquier cosa . Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 24, 2011)

jejjej seeee crimson.... oohhh y donde estaba usted mi amigo jejje se pierde por unos dias vos....

bueno muchachos yo dije que no me iba a rendir hasta conseguir que este Novicio me anda bien, les comento que la baja resistencia que encuentro en *LA PLACA MADRE*, NO EN LA ETAPA DE POTENCIA, parece un error de armado, pero estoy buscando ese error, aunque creo que será para mañana, aquí en este momento son las 1:07 a.m. (jueves ya) un poquito tarde....

estoy buscando el problema, que al parecer es un error de armado...

*Crimson, una pregunta: *

En el proyecto dice que el OFV se debe ubicar entre 4.28 y 4.38 mhz, y entiendo que al final la frecuencia de sintonia en el mesclador será de, por ejemplo, si el OFV esta en 4.30 mhz, la frecuencia final sería 
(8 mhz - 4.30) = *3.70 mhz*....

entonces, si pongo el OFV mas bajito, entre los 4 mhz y 4.10 para que al final la frecuencia de sintonia sea entre 390 y 4 mhz, *SERA POSIBLE ???*
*
o es obligatorio que el OFV debe trabajar entre 4.28 y 4.38mhz ???
la intencion seria subir a los 3.9 mhz al final
*


----------



## crimson (Mar 24, 2011)

No hay ningún problema, puede trabajar perfectamente hasta un poco antes de 4MHz, porque si el OFV llega a 4, la armónica entraría en la frecuencia intermedia (8MHz), pero digamos unos 20Kcs antes puede trabajar lo más bien, te cubriría entonces hasta 3,98MHz sin problemas. Probablemente haya que retocar un poco el filtro de entrada (los trimmers de las dos bobinas) pero nada más. Y sí, a veces me pierdo un par de días porque tengo que viajar al interior de la provincia, y me queda poco tiempo para el foro, pero siempre regreso. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 24, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> No hay ningún problema, puede trabajar perfectamente hasta un poco antes de 4MHz, porque si el OFV llega a 4, la armónica entraría en la frecuencia intermedia (8MHz), pero digamos unos 20Kcs antes puede trabajar lo más bien, te cubriría entonces hasta 3,98MHz sin problemas. Probablemente haya que retocar un poco el filtro de entrada (los trimmers de las dos bobinas) pero nada más. Y sí, a veces me pierdo un par de días porque tengo que viajar al interior de la provincia, y me queda poco tiempo para el foro, pero siempre regreso. Saludos C



ah ok. aqui te envio esta foto para que veas como va quedando el nene...

*estoy pensando utilizar el condensador que esta en la parte frontal y conectarlo en el filtro de la antena para tener mas rango, se podria ???*

gracias crimson
aqui la foto:
*http://www.4shared.com/photo/10ODP2BI/P3230001.html*







*Crimson vivo en la ciudad y el ruido se hace presente y quisiera hacer una fuente para alimentar el novicio pues la que tengo tiene mucho ruido y casi no me deja oir las estaciones, esta rectificada y con un condensador de 10,000 uF , o sera que es muy poco filtrado ???*


----------



## crimson (Mar 25, 2011)

Mirá, actualmente en la ciudad es casi imposible hacer radio, el ruido del chisperío provocado por todas las fuentes conmutadas, más las lámparas bajo consumo hacen muy difícil establecer contactos. Hay varios grupos de radioaficionados que se van al campo a hacer un "field day" (asado incluído) para poder disfrutar un poco de este hobby. Conozco un LU cerca de mi casa que tiene para recibir una antena de cuadro, con ella sintoniza la estación y rotándla sobre su eje busca el punto de menos ruido, para transmitir usa un dipolo. Yo soy partidario de usar frecuencias más altas (Banda Ciudadana) pero también es mucho más difícilhacer el equipo,es todo un tema. No tepreocupes por la fuente tuya, 10.000uFmeparecen más que suficientes, en recepción no consume casi nada, y en transmisióna penas un par de amperes,tiene que alcanzar. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 26, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Mirá, actualmente en la ciudad es casi imposible hacer radio, el ruido del chisperío provocado por todas las fuentes conmutadas, más las lámparas bajo consumo hacen muy difícil establecer contactos. Hay varios grupos de radioaficionados que se van al campo a hacer un "field day" (asado incluído) para poder disfrutar un poco de este hobby. Conozco un LU cerca de mi casa que tiene para recibir una antena de cuadro, con ella sintoniza la estación y rotándla sobre su eje busca el punto de menos ruido, para transmitir usa un dipolo. Yo soy partidario de usar frecuencias más altas (Banda Ciudadana) pero también es mucho más difícilhacer el equipo,es todo un tema. No tepreocupes por la fuente tuya, 10.000uFmeparecen más que suficientes, en recepción no consume casi nada, y en transmisióna penas un par de amperes,tiene que alcanzar. Saludos C



ok. bueno aqui estoy probando con la fuente de mi monitor lcd que es de 12v y me anda bien, el ruido casi no se oye, sale limpio el audio....

pero mi preocupacion ahora es que en los colectores de los bd139 no hay voltaje cuando hago PTT y hablo, lo que significa que es parte del problema que tengo en tx, estoy buscando la solucion, aunque SI NO ME EQUIVOCO, creo haber encontrado un problema en el PCB pues en el esquema aparece que el positivo del Mic electrek va conectado en serie con el condensador de poly de 0.1 uf pero en el pcb no sale así...
*
NO encuentro el TL071, que va en la parte del Mic electret...
solo tengo UA741CN y RC4558N*

aqui se ve en la imagen lo que digo
http://www.4shared.com/photo/RiwKHkCG/Dibujo.html


----------



## crimson (Mar 27, 2011)

En este caso hay que seguir con el tester toda la línea de alimentación y ver adónde se poduce la caída de tensión. Hay que partir de la salida del relay, seguir hasta la placa madre, luego en la de salida a ver si no hay una pista cortada o una resistencia fuera de valor. Es un trabajo de detective. Con respecto al integrado, el 741 puede reemplazar al TL071, pero el RC4558 no, porque es doble y las patas no coinciden. El micrófono debe ser almentado con tensión, sino no funciona. Me quedo con el PCB, ahí está bien conectado. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 27, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> En este caso hay que seguir con el tester toda la línea de alimentación y ver adónde se poduce la caída de tensión. Hay que partir de la salida del relay, seguir hasta la placa madre, luego en la de salida a ver si no hay una pista cortada o una resistencia fuera de valor. Es un trabajo de detective. Con respecto al integrado, el 741 puede reemplazar al TL071, pero el RC4558 no, porque es doble y las patas no coinciden. El micrófono debe ser almentado con tensión, sino no funciona. Me quedo con el PCB, ahí está bien conectado. Saludos C



*
Bueno, no me habia percatado de una pavada, y era que tenia una lamparita desde TX a masa para encenderla cuando PTT y asi se viera mas bonito el Vumetro y esa era lo que media 26 ohm....*

afirmativo crimson, *esta conectado bien en el PCB*, *el error estaba en el diagrama..* el AUTOR me lo indico, además Guille me dijo que *solo yo *me habia dado cuenta de entre todos los colegas que han armado el proyecto de ese errorcito..... jejejejej

bueno, *me resta hacer la antena* y probar el Transceiver, ya creo que esta saliendo pues en la salida del mosfet le puse la sonda de rf y aparece un voltaje cuando hablo....

Crimson le puse un Switch en el OFV con un condensador de *60pF* para activarlo y desactivarlo, para poder tener dos rangos de frecuencias en el transceptor....

según mis calculos al final me quedará así:

1) 3.744 hasta 3.854 mhz
2) 3.864 hasta 3.964

esos dos rangos son los que tendre en la sintonia final de frec.

SALUDOS C CRIMSON 73'S


----------



## crimson (Mar 28, 2011)

Buenísimo Isedr, hay que felicitarte, porque ví muchos pibes que se deprimían ante la primer falla, y vos hace rato que la venís remando y solucionando todos los inconvenientes con tesón y paciencia. No todo es mera electrónica, también van las ganas y la energía que se le pone al trabajo. Seguro vas a tener buenos resultados. No sé como andarán por Dominicana, por aquí en Argentina hay actividad los fines de semana entre la tarde y la noche, en la semana casi nada. Se está viendo de cambiar la reglamentación para que los Novicios puedan transmitir en 40 Metros, que es una banda diurna y mucho más activa que la de 80M, pero está en los papeles todavía. Incluso para solucionar un problema: el que vive en Buenos Aires o alrededores no tiene problemas con 80M, si ponés centro en Capital Federal y trazás un círculo de 400Km (alcance promedio de este equipo) podés hablar con un montón de gente, cubrís ciudades como Rosario, Mar del Plata, sur de Córdoba, incluso la muy activa Montevideo (Uruguay), que cuenta con muchos  colegas y muy buenos (fijate en el foro los trabajos de *homebrew*, por ejemplo). En cambio, el que vive en Ushuaia, no tiene esa posibilidad, está condenado a comunicar solamente con su ciudad, Río Grande o Río Gallegos, donde no hay tanta gente y muy poca actividad. De allí que se trata de ofrecer una banda de más alcance. Bueno Isedr, ¡a seguir trabajando, que vamos bien! Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 28, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Buenísimo Isedr, hay que felicitarte, porque ví muchos pibes que se deprimían ante la primer falla, y vos hace rato que la venís remando y solucionando todos los inconvenientes con tesón y paciencia. No todo es mera electrónica, también van las ganas y la energía que se le pone al trabajo. Seguro vas a tener buenos resultados. No sé como andarán por Dominicana, por aquí en Argentina hay actividad los fines de semana entre la tarde y la noche, en la semana casi nada. Se está viendo de cambiar la reglamentación para que los Novicios puedan transmitir en 40 Metros, que es una banda diurna y mucho más activa que la de 80M, pero está en los papeles todavía. Incluso para solucionar un problema: el que vive en Buenos Aires o alrededores no tiene problemas con 80M, si ponés centro en Capital Federal y trazás un círculo de 400Km (alcance promedio de este equipo) podés hablar con un montón de gente, cubrís ciudades como Rosario, Mar del Plata, sur de Córdoba, incluso la muy activa Montevideo (Uruguay), que cuenta con muchos  colegas y muy buenos (fijate en el foro los trabajos de *homebrew*, por ejemplo). En cambio, el que vive en Ushuaia, no tiene esa posibilidad, está condenado a comunicar solamente con su ciudad, Río Grande o Río Gallegos, donde no hay tanta gente y muy poca actividad. De allí que se trata de ofrecer una banda de más alcance. Bueno Isedr, ¡a seguir trabajando, que vamos bien! Saludos C



Jejeje asi es Crimson, aqui en dominican hay muchos radioafisionados estoy por sacar la licencia esta semana, he logrado hacer correr a este equipito gracias a vos primeramente, antes que ademas algunos colegas que me aconsejaban... es el PRIMER Transceptor que hago, y creo que no me voy a deter y estare trabajando mas esta area porque me gusta mucho la RF, es algo que va con mis ideas, pues me encanta trabajar y APRENDER todo lo que sea RF y mas en equipos de comunicacion como de radioafisionados...

Estoy viendo como hago una buena antena ya que coloque un Switch con un condensador de 60pF para bajar un poco mas el OFV cuando lo active el switch y asi poder tener la opcion de 2 rangos de frecuencia, y que segun mis calculos quedarian asi los 2 rangos de frecuencia:

1) 3.744 hasta 3.854
2) 3.864 hasta 3.964

*GRACIAS MIL CRIMSON POR TUS CONSEJOS*

bueno un saludo bien ''C'' al estilo Crimson....
Aqui la foto del nene:
http://www.4shared.com/photo/EY6saFfO/P3270033.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/6AlbMhHX/P3270034.html


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 28, 2011)

Que hermoso transceptor isedr, que bien que lo hayas sacado andando! de tantos problemas del rele que hacia trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr y que el OFV estaba ''malo'', finalmente todo tiene sus frutos.
Ahora no tengo la disponibilidad de acceder a tanto componente como para armarme un transceptor de SSB, menos una licencia de radioaficionado por lo cual armaría algo mas simplificado como el famoso ''PIXIE 2'' o el XBM80 de G3XBM...


----------



## lsedr (Mar 28, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Que hermoso transceptor isedr, que bien que lo hayas sacado andando! de tantos problemas del rele que hacia trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr y que el OFV estaba ''malo'', finalmente todo tiene sus frutos.
> Ahora no tengo la disponibilidad de acceder a tanto componente como para armarme un transceptor de SSB, menos una licencia de radioaficionado por lo cual armaría algo mas simplificado como el famoso ''PIXIE 2'' o el XBM80 de G3XBM...



GRACIAS AMIGO

ahora el reto es hacer la antena ... upsss


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 28, 2011)

y con eso va el espacio. aca no tengo tanto espacio como para una dipolo de 80m, a lo mas para una de 40m con un mastil de gran altura. Asi me ahorro unos 10 metros de espacio y tengo 10 metros disponibles para poder instalar la antena (a menos que pida prestado una esquina del terreno del vecino para poder instalar un mastil lateral con uno de los brazos de la antena y que el principal con el coaxial vaya entre el cerco de division de los terrenos.


----------



## lsedr (Mar 28, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> y con eso va el espacio. aca no tengo tanto espacio como para una dipolo de 80m, a lo mas para una de 40m con un mastil de gran altura. Asi me ahorro unos 10 metros de espacio y tengo 10 metros disponibles para poder instalar la antena (a menos que pida prestado una esquina del terreno del vecino para poder instalar un mastil lateral con uno de los brazos de la antena y que el principal con el coaxial vaya entre el cerco de division de los terrenos.



WOW yo veré qué hago por aquí.......


----------



## lsedr (Mar 29, 2011)

me surge una pregunta...

Que diferencia existe entre hacer el embobinado de forma trenzada en los transformadores T1, T2 y T3; mesclador balanceado, detector de producto y modulador balanceado.... o hacerlo de la otra forma, donde los cables quedan uno al lado del otro ?????????


----------



## crimson (Mar 29, 2011)

Mirá Isedr, yo los hice de las dos maneras, y hasta 7 u 8 MHz *funcionan exactamente igual, *cuando superás esas frecuencias *el trenzado funciona mejor*. En un transmisor como el Novicio te va a dar lo mismo una forma u otra. Generalmente se recomienda trenzado *por si el toroide es muy malo*, para no perder demasiado en la transferencia, si el toroide es medianamente bueno (va en suerte) da exactamente lo mismo. Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Mar 29, 2011)

crimson dijo:


> Mirá Isedr, yo los hice de las dos maneras, y hasta 7 u 8 MHz *funcionan exactamente igual, *cuando superás esas frecuencias *el trenzado funciona mejor*. En un transmisor como el Novicio te va a dar lo mismo una forma u otra. Generalmente se recomienda trenzado *por si el toroide es muy malo*, para no perder demasiado en la transferencia, si el toroide es medianamente bueno (va en suerte) da exactamente lo mismo. Saludos C



a ok wow que sorprendente lo que me decís !!!. 

*Yo utilizé 3 nucleos toroidales extraidos de un motherboard de PC y tiene exactamente 1.5 CM (menos de una pulgada), esta bien ???

Crimson descarga y observa la foto y me decis como lo ves:
Es una imagen de 2mb de alta resolucion.


http://www.4shared.com/photo/uWY0UpXZ/TransceptorNovicio1.html
*


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 29, 2011)

tendrian que ser (muchas) mas 
he visto balunes hechos con solo toroides (que ojala tuviera, viendo esa hilera que ponen) el cual pasan muchos de esos en un coaxial estirado.

Este valdria bastante bien, hay que ver valores dependiendo de la banda que quieras transmitir (que es la de 80m)


----------



## lsedr (Jun 25, 2011)

*Detecté este error:*





*Alguie mire a ver si soy yo que estoy equivocado:*

aqui la foto se descarga : http://www.4shared.com/photo/ysBOeFBN/correccion.html


*Aqui todo el proyecto del Transceptor de 80m Novicio :*
http://www.4shared.com/file/9TOl05Tv/Montajes_LW3DYL.html


----------



## crimson (Ago 30, 2012)

Resucito este tema con fundamento. Tomé las tensiones de un Novicio andando para ayudar a un amigo y las comparto por si a alguno le hacen falta. Están en distintos colores. Recuerden que si hay +Rx no hay +Tx. Las tensiones en celeste están medidas con la sonda de radiofrecuencia. 





Espero les sea útil.
Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Ago 31, 2012)

Mi hermano crimson, gracias por todos tus aportes. Este ha sido un gran proyecto para mi.
un abrazo
73's


----------



## luchosexto (Oct 23, 2012)

Hola, vengo a traer una informacion sobre los resonadores usados en el ofv vean esta pagina:

http://www.olimex.cl/tutorials.php?page=osciladores-y-los-fuse-bits

ahi explica muy bien y detallado la diferencia entre uno de cristal y un ceramico (en este se explica lo de la tres patas que se encuentran en la mayoria)

Ya le estoy dando los ultimos retoques para poder salir al aire y pronto contare la experiencia.

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Oct 24, 2012)

luchosexto dijo:


> Hola, vengo a traer una informacion sobre los resonadores usados en el ofv vean esta pagina:
> 
> http://www.olimex.cl/tutorials.php?page=osciladores-y-los-fuse-bits
> 
> ...



si yo ya terminé el mio y sale muy bien

73's


----------



## luchosexto (Dic 4, 2012)

Hola yo estoy finalizando de armar el tranceptor novicio, resulta que el ofv lo hice con un resonador de 4,5 MHz de tres patas y vario de 4,56 a 4,47 Mhz, esto me da que estoy alejado de la banda dentro de 80 metro para hacer usb( 3,44 a 3,53 MHz), hice la modificacion de aumentar la inductancia en serie. que me recomienda para poder bajar la frecuencia como especifica el autor (el ofv tiene que oscilar entre 4,28 y 4,38 MHz).

Saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Dic 4, 2012)

luchosexto dijo:


> Hola yo estoy finalizando de armar el tranceptor novicio, resulta que el ofv lo hice con un resonador de 4,5 MHz de tres patas y vario de 4,56 a 4,47 Mhz, esto me da que estoy alejado de la banda dentro de 80 metro para hacer usb( 3,44 a 3,53 MHz), hice la modificacion de aumentar la inductancia en serie. que me recomienda para poder bajar la frecuencia como especifica el autor (el ofv tiene que oscilar entre 4,28 y 4,38 MHz).
> 
> Saludos.



saludos brother
Pues mira yo uso un oscilador *Colpitts*, que esta en el mensaje # 67 y en el # 68 hay un oscilador Vackar. Mi Novicio anda funcionando con un OFV comercial que saque de un equipo Yaesu.

de que valor son los cristales que estas usando ? Yo tengo una cristales de 12.000 mhz

saludos c 73's


----------



## crimson (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola luchosexto, para bajar la frecuencia de un cristal o resonador utlizo el siguiente truco:
​El capacitor C es un capacitor cerámico de pequeño valor, típicamente entre 2,7 y 12 pF, esto hace que el cristal o resonador se "ablande". Lo que está marcado con flechitas on inductancias, de 10uH en valores menores a 10MHz y 4u7 en valores superiores. Cuando acerco las inductancias aumenta el valor en uHy, por consiguiente, más se desplaza el oscilador. El T es un trimmer, o en su defecto el capacitor que usamos para sintonizar el oscilador. Las inductancias deben estar como en el dibujo, las dos mirando para el mismo lado. Saludos C​


----------



## crimson (Dic 19, 2012)

Hola lsedr, en 8cm x 8cm podria ser algo así. Ojo que no las probé, habría que ver si están correcta y no tienen errores.


Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Dic 20, 2012)

ok mi hermano estaré probandola y revisando a ver si tiene algun error.
73's
GRACIAS


----------



## luchosexto (May 28, 2013)

Despues de renegar tanto no pude 'hablandar' la frecuencia del resonador (mediante el circuito otorgado por isedr), las frecuencias que obtenia dan como resultado muy alejadas de las porcion de banda en LSB de 80 metros, esto lo hacia con un resonador de 4,5 de tres patas (la del medio a masa), pase al plan B que era buscar ese resonador mitico de 4,43 pero termine desguasando un sin numero de televisores horas y horas de busqueda sin poder tener exito (incluso pense en encontrar un 'cristal' que me otorgara la frecuencia nesesaria pero tambien no pude encontrar alguno). Asi que vuelvo a recurrir a este recurso tan apresiable a preguntar si alguien tiene un circuito de reemplazo, alguna solución,modificación o recomendación. 
Saludos.


----------



## crimson (May 29, 2013)

Hola luchosexto, lamentablemente los resonadores de 4,43 desaparecieron del mercado. La opción que te queda es hacer un oscilador tipo Vackar:

http://qrplw3dyl.blogspot.com.ar/2012/07/ofv-vackar.html?view=timeslide

Saludos C


----------



## luchosexto (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola, despues de un largo tiempo termine haciendo el oscilador vakcar, ahora me surgio otra duda:
el microfono, es los famosos cilindritos de aluminio que se consigue en cualquier radiograbadora o son los microfonos usados en equipos de radiofrecuencia (tipo banda ciudadana? cual es la diferencia entre los dos?? puede ser que uno de ellos para que funcione nesecite de una tension?? 
Crimson que tipo de microfono usaste?
Saludos


----------



## crimson (Sep 27, 2013)

Yo usé un electret, el "cilindrito" que comentás de los radiograbadores. Te paso la imagen corregida del pre de micrófono:

Si usás un electret, conectás la resistencia de 4K7, si usás uno "de palma" tipo Banda Ciudadana, no conectás esa resistencia y listo. Anda bien con cualquiera de los dos, pero el electret es un poco más agudo, suena mejor para el corresponsal.
Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Abr 9, 2015)

Este es el último que he construido.

73s
HI3MFR


----------



## crimson (Abr 9, 2015)

Colaboro con este viejo pero fiel display digital discreto para este transceptor.

Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Abr 9, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 127926
> 
> Colaboro con este viejo pero fiel display digital discreto para este transceptor.
> 
> Saludos C




Guille pero entonces como ese display muestra la Fr de sintonia ? si no hay manera de medirla, solo se puede medir la del VFO ? o es que se usaron cristales diferentes ?

Veo que dice 3,658

73s
Michel
HI3MFR


----------



## crimson (Abr 9, 2015)

El tema es así, Michel: el OFV te dá una señal, digamos de 4,38MHz. Si lo restás a los 8 MHz del filtro, te va a sintonizar el equipo en 3,620 MHz, más o menos. Lo que tenés que hacer, sea por firmware o software, es que en el display se vea 3,620,0. Si bajás el OFV a 4,305MHz, la frecuencia de sintonía va a subir, en este caso a 3,695,0MHz. Es decir, que el contador tiene que ser sustractivo (contar a revés, mientras mas sube el OFV más baja la frecuencia de sintonía) y tener un sistema de codificación que cuando el OFV tenga una frecuencia me muestre otra en el display. Esto se puede hacer con dip-switch:

en el contador discreto hay que agregar dos líneas de dip-switch: una para USB y otra para LSB, funcionan cuando le ponés positivo al común de una o de otra.

El caso de los osciladores de batido es distinto, fijate cómo genera la LSB:

En este caso usamos el cristal del BFO en 8.0015 MHz, y el modulador balanceado genera las dos señales, USB y LSB con centro en la susodicha 8.0015MHz. Vemos que el filtro de cristal deja pasar sólo la LSB, eliminando la USB.
En este caso pasa al revés:

la portadora está en 7.9985 MHz, generando la LSB y la USB correspondiente a esa frecuencia. Como vemos, el filtro elimina la LSB y deja pasar la USB. Pero fijate que las portadoras son distintas, por lo que hay que ajustar el display para USB y LSB, por eso lo de las dos líneas de dip-switch.
Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Abr 9, 2015)

ok excelente explicación maestro Guille...  entonces digamos que lo quiero usar sin frecuencimetro, porque pienso diseñar un dibujo para mostrar la Fr, entonces mi pregunta ahora es: para usarlo tambien en USB, tengo que modificar el oscilador de portadora ??? así como modifique el Osc de batido ?? en la imagen que subi de la placa madre, podes ver que le agregue un relé para conmutar entre LSB y USB, y al lado de USB le puse un inductor de 6.8uH con un capacitor en serie... debo hacerle lo mismo al oscilador de portadora o se queda igual ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 127918

mil gracias

Michel
HI3MFR


----------



## crimson (Abr 9, 2015)

Tenés que repetir el relay, los cristales y la inductancia en el segundo oscilador. Vos lo hiciste en el de recepción, te falta el de transmisión. Hay equipos con un sólo oscilador, éste en particular tiene dos para un ajuste fino entre recepción y transmisión. Con filtros comerciales este método no hace falta, porque tienen un factor de forma equilibrado, éstos filtros sencillos son distintos de un lado y del otro, por eso la complicación de un segundo oscilador.
Saludos C


----------



## lsedr (Abr 9, 2015)

crimson dijo:


> Tenés que repetir el relay, los cristales y la inductancia en el segundo oscilador. Vos lo hiciste en el de recepción, te falta el de transmisión. Hay equipos con un sólo oscilador, éste en particular tiene dos para un ajuste fino entre recepción y transmisión. Con filtros comerciales este método no hace falta, porque tienen un factor de forma equilibrado, éstos filtros sencillos son distintos de un lado y del otro, por eso la complicación de un segundo oscilador.
> Saludos C



perfecto mi hermano, ya tengo todo claro. mil gracias.... mañana compraré estaño y terminaré de construir los filtros paso bajo y paso banda que ya me falta poco jejejeje.

73s
Michel
HI3MFR


----------



## lsedr (Abr 14, 2015)

bueno ya termine de construir los filtros y la etapa de potencia... lo que me resta es ponerlo a trabajar en USB tambien.

73s
HI3MFR


----------



## lsedr (Ago 17, 2016)

Adjunto el último que estoy armando.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 17, 2016)

lsedr dijo:


> Adjunto el último que estoy armando.
> Saludos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 147351


       
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## josco (Ago 21, 2016)

isedr que buen montaje. es el mismo llamado novicio?  nunca he andado en rf pero ya se me esta antojando. felicidades! saludos.


----------



## lsedr (Sep 29, 2016)

josco dijo:


> isedr que buen montaje. es el mismo llamado novicio?  nunca he andado en rf pero ya se me esta antojando. felicidades! saludos.



Sí, es el Novicio del hermano Guille LW3DYL. 
73s
HI3MFR


----------

